# 625 Recording Capacity



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

I am getting a 625 installed on Monday. Should it have 100 hours capacity or 150? Is that determined when it downloads the software?


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

The 625 should be 150 hours if it has the latest software (and the hard drive needs to be completely empty beforehand).

BTW, be sure you're actually getting a 625...I did a DIU and paid extra for a 625 but got stuck with a 522 anyway...will have to pester the executive office to try and get that fixed.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

If you are getting a 625, it will have 150 hours by the time the tech puts the remote in your hand


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

chainblu said:


> If you are getting a 625, it will have 150 hours by the time the tech puts the remote in your hand


NOT necessarily. We have noticed that despite downloading new software into a brand new unit, it DID NOT have the 150 hour capacity until after the 3am maintenance update. If after the next day there is still 100 hours, contact DISH. Again, if the tech leaves and you only have 100 hours, do not record anything until after the 3am update. The repartition will only happen when the hard drive is empty.

Rick


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

Well, I get to wait a few more days to find out. Just got a call delaying my install until Thursday. Exactly what I expected. I almost switched to Directv last week instead of upgrading to a 625. Could have saved lots of money. One more cancellation and I'm gone. Yes, I am frustrated because Dish can find so many ways to screw things up. I love their service but I don't think much of their support of the service.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Mr-Rick said:


> NOT necessarily. We have noticed that despite downloading new software into a brand new unit, it DID NOT have the 150 hour capacity until after the 3am maintenance update. If after the next day there is still 100 hours, contact DISH. Again, if the tech leaves and you only have 100 hours, do not record anything until after the 3am update. The repartition will only happen when the hard drive is empty.
> 
> Rick


Aren't there also a couple of stored DVR tutorials that you need to remember to delete beforehand?


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Mr-Rick said:


> NOT necessarily. We have noticed that despite downloading new software into a brand new unit, it DID NOT have the 150 hour capacity until after the 3am maintenance update. If after the next day there is still 100 hours, contact DISH. Again, if the tech leaves and you only have 100 hours, do not record anything until after the 3am update. The repartition will only happen when the hard drive is empty.
> 
> Rick


He doesn't need to wait till the 3 am update. He can just change the nightly update (Menu 8-5) to right now as soon as he sees there's no recorded programs in the DVR.



catnapped said:


> Aren't there also a couple of stored DVR tutorials that you need to remember to delete beforehand?


Yeah there are 2 actually that automatically record to your DVR once it's installed.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Every 625 I've installed in the past month or so has had 150 hrs right out of the gate.... 

Every one of them.


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

Interesting day. As stated earlier today (see post above), I got a phone call this morning cancelling the install. Re-scheduled me for Thursday. Then, about 3:30 this afternoon, here came the Dish truck down my driveway. Two techs and the more advanced of the 2 was really, realy sharp. He knew exactly what to do and when we ran into a couple of problems with my old cabling (25 years old), he knew exactly what to do. They were here for about 4 hours and took care of everything in a very professional manner including solving the problems with the cabling at no extra charge. So far, everything seems to be working perfectly and the only gripe I could possibly have was that they didn't take a lot of time explaining the new receiver but they could tell I am a little more knowledgeable than the average subscriber so I think they figured I could take care of learning the system and I'm sure they wanted to get home which was at least an hour drive.

By the way, the 150 hours of record time was available when the tech handed me the remote. I didn't force an update but I suspect he did because he really knew what he was doing.

I was extremely happy with this service but I can't imagine why I was rescheduled only to have the techs show up later. They knew nothing of the rescheduling. Its a shame that everyone does not get the level of competence that I got today. I'm telling DishNetwork that they could get a lot more business if they made sure that all installs were done this competently.


----------



## jgmilleriii (Jan 8, 2008)

Worked perfectly. 

Emptied the recordings, moved the update time, came back in 30 minutes and Voila!

150 hours.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

My 625 is coming on Thursday so I'll post whether or not it has 150 hours out of the box


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

I've had the 625 for 2 days and so far it has worked perfectly. I hope that does not jinx it but this device is amazing. The versatility and speed is great. 

Why did I wait so long to get this? Oh, now I remember, they wouldn't upgrade me for free until this time. I think they realized I was not kidding when I told them I would switch to Directv immediately (after being with DISH for 10 years) if I was not upgraded for free. Then I outlined the $606 in savings over 2 years that I could realize by switching to Directv. At that point they seemed more than willing and in fact they even offered to upgrade me to the 722 for free if I wanted it. Since I am not ready for HD, I saw no need in doing that.

I do thank Dish for using good judgment and not allowing a good customer get away. It was tempting and the thing that kept me with DISH is that I firmly believe their equipment puts Directv equipment to shame. I know the Dish equipment has much better features and I also suspect the reliability is better. I've never had any real problems with Dish equipment and I do hope that experience continues with the 625.


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine went through the software download, then did some "hard drive repair". Once I got it activated and downloaded the guide, I checked the DVR list and it had 149+ hours (unit was auto-recording the "save $ with Dish" program). Also looks like the modem actually works correctly...the 522 kept complaining that the phone line wasn't hooked up (despite even my forcing a dialout that worked).


----------



## majikfx (Jan 2, 2008)

Sat4me said:


> I am getting a 625 installed on Monday. Should it have 100 hours capacity or 150? Is that determined when it downloads the software?


It will have 150 hrs of rec time. Now for others who already have it you have to delete the entire hard drive of events, delet any timers you may have, do a hard reset and make sure your sftwr is updated to version L 4.63 released on 11.29.07 after the hrd reset it will display 150 hrs available.

Advance Dish Tech Support 
TSR III


----------



## majikfx (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr-Rick said:


> NOT necessarily. We have noticed that despite downloading new software into a brand new unit, it DID NOT have the 150 hour capacity until after the 3am maintenance update. If after the next day there is still 100 hours, contact DISH. Again, if the tech leaves and you only have 100 hours, do not record anything until after the 3am update. The repartition will only happen when the hard drive is empty.
> 
> Rick


You do not have to wait till 3 am, the update is strictly for prog guide info. Has nothing to do w/sftwr version. Make sure your rcv has sftwr version L 4.63 released on 11/29/07. Sftwr can be updated, if needed, by turning your rcv off. DONT unplug the pwr cord. Simply use the remotes to turn off tv 1 and tv 2 pwr lights. If the rcv does need and updated sftwr version you'll see a message on your scrn informing you that "Vital Programming Info is beint Donwloaded"

Advanced DISH Tech Support 
TSR III


----------

